# Ice fishing vacancy Sunday



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd have replied sooner but I have not been online for a few days. Working late most of the break and came home to a broken water main in the basement. It was a wet cold and muddy night last night, but some ice fishing sounds like the cure.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

What kind of fishfinder did you get. A flasher unit, Vexilar or Marcum??


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Fatbass, check your email.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I was thinking pineview myself, maybe I'll see ya up there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Prior engagements on Sunday. Fishing tomorrow.

Thank you very much, though. You've got mail.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I will be enjoying a good cigar so if you're one of those pansies that thinks a few hours of second hand smoke will cause irreparable damage, please don't reply. :roll: :|


What kinda 'good' cigar's you got? :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The 'cigar' sure sounds good !!!   

The ice fishing don't sound so good.. _(O)_ ..... Maybe we'll hafta golf in the springtime? :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > The 'cigar' sure sounds good !!!
> ...


Sounds good fatbass!!! Of course, you didn't offer up a cigar... :mrgreen: ....I just figured you as the 'sharing' type of guy !!!
Let me know when you're at Mantua this week, I'll stop and say Hell-o !!!  ( After Christmas )


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Is the spot still vacant? Add me in there if so. 

I dont have a problem at all with a little cigar smoke. I hear its great for keeping the insects away. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fatbass said:


> NNuts, if you ain't here by 6:45, I'm going to Mantua. The wife thinks it's safer for a solo. Over and out!


I have to finish installing the water line that broke, but it shouldn't take long. I didn't think my in-laws would want to put it in tomorrow being that it is Sunday, but I just found out otherwise. I guess I'll head to Mantua when I get it finsished, if there isn't a bad storm.
Sorry I was so late to respond, I got trapped at a family christmas party until about midnight.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wish I would have checked the forum over the long weekend, my Monday trip did not happen and I won't be able to get out for a couple of weeks......


----------

